
Show HN: Gxredis, simple redis-py wrapper library - ledmonster
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/gxredis
======
ledmonster
Created a really simple redis-py wrapper library.

Concept:

\- not Active Record like \- compatible with redis command interface \-
supporting light weight key and type restriction

Any feedback would be appreciated.

